# Boat show at the dam



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Did ya'll see all the boats at the Livingston dam. I crossed the river and looked at the dam and could not believe all the boats down there. Had to be a fight or two. No way could I go down there. Crossed over it before daylight and there was already a line of lights across the cable area and a line at Browders. I stuck to the lake. Plenty of whites in the lake to be caught. Those of you that went sure do have more patience than I do. Hats off to you.


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

I like being able to relax while I fish, and a crowd makes that hard to do. Went below the dam with my in-laws a few weeks ago and it was fun. Glad I didn't have to worry about running the boat.

Reminds me of a few years ago when word got out on 2cool about the crappie boom in Kickapoo. Boats lined up every 15 feet all the way up the creek.


----------



## Rusty Lizard (Feb 26, 2014)

I haven't seen it but was told there are only a couple of locks open now.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishing was different for sure, a lot of boats. So many there was no room for the fish to school on top.
Gator gar took me in his boat and after two quick Stripers at the cable I lost my only cork and we dropped back for the white bass.
They didn't school on top much but we found they were hungry for a Bullard's Best fly under a popping cork.
We had our fifty good big ones by 9:30 and headed for the shade!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Loy I came over the river about 9:45 and it was one heck of a boat show.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

All I can say is the fishing was all worth it for Bruce and I we had one of the best trips I have ever had a new post to come after some sleep.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah go to sleep Tony. That's what you get when you fish with Bruce. You SCARED!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Tmagee (Aug 6, 2015)

We boated 43 keepers and some nice cats using pet spoons and popping corks. Cats biting on shad, and a few took the spoons. Did see a boater or two crowd in on some that were nailing them steady, crazy what a man will do for a fish.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

*Ll below the dam night and day catching 8/8/15*

So I call up Tony 3 Stooges and said are you in or or you out for some night time fishing. He his replied was heck yeah you know me It was nice of him to help with gas cost and the fish god rewarded him tonight/today. BIG TIME!!! We set anhcor at the dam in picth black darkness all except for the stern light. Imediately Tony start wacking them whites working on a limit while I work on my catfish limit.







he cuaght many buffalo on slab too



Working on his limit and he did suceeded. Good job tony.



Sun rise 6 cast and we were done with 2 limit of nice size stripers



we finish off our two limit of whites then went ride around and check out the boat parade. Even saw the famous Mr.Shad Slinger. Talk to a few 2 coolers went back to the cable and it was BIG PLUGS top water action catch and release BIG stripers untill me and tony could not mustard any more strenth to reel in another stripers. Tony looked at me with his I Got MY Arsh kicked by stripers lets go in look and so we left them bitting and went in about noon. It was double stripers hook ups on every cast. We stood and look in disbelieve as the stripers after stripers explode on to our top water plugs and tossing it several feet into the air. Between the two of us we must of caught and release close to 60 large nice size stripers. There were no undersize fish at all. Then a few boat saw us top watering and join in with their plugs and the water just exploded all around us. We were able to keep the stripers active and close to the boat as long as plugs was cotinously hitting the water. It last for a very long time.







Then Tony went home I met some nice guys at the cleaning table. They wanted some stripers. Off we went,just a few cast and 2 limits. The fish retreated back further to the dam so I bring out the long pole.
Took a nap went out to do a evening catch and release but broke my stripers pole so went home :headknock I got my Grand Slam of 10 cats,2 stripers,and 25 white bass.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Guys I met at the cleaning table. Put them on 2 limits quick.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Now y'all see why I call him Bruce Almigjty!

Awesome post Bruce!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

half our fish the other half in the cooler


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Dang Bruce! You did REEL good!!!!


----------



## Bass_assassin (Nov 30, 2011)

My buddy and I are thinking about heading to below the dam later today to get in on the action but we have no boat. How's the bank fishing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Way to go guys wish it could be like that all the time the dam surely has been good to all of us, thanks for the report!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Bass_assassin said:


> My buddy and I are thinking about heading to below the dam later today to get in on the action but we have no boat. How's the bank fishing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bass if you can swim 50 feet across the boat ramp on a tube or any kind of floatation device from the boat ramp on to the west bank than the bank is all yours for the taking. Yesterday at 6 o'cock I notice a lot of whites still schcool close to all along the west bank. One of the best spot to bank fish that west bank. Forget about the east bank. It is like a zoo over there. All you need is a stringer a pocket with a few pet spoon,floaty,your rod and its game on till you get your limits. Hope that helps. The current is almost nothing right there at the west bank. Swimming is a great way to cool down and catch fish at the same time. You dont need a boat. I my self do it all the time swimming across and fishing the west bank. I leave the boat at storage and not bring it. Fast in and out catch and go home. Can't beat that!!!!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

After last night, I don't think I will ever go back on a week-end. I took a buddy of mine down there so he could maybe catch a few and he caught one of the nicest large mouth bass I have ever seen on a kastmaster. He caught everything but a white bass and a striper. At 930 pm there were just as many putting in boats as there were boats trying to get out. It was total Chaos. For the money they generate for the ramps they need to do some upkeep to that turdhole of a boat ramp and its' parking area.


----------



## Bass_assassin (Nov 30, 2011)

brucevannguyen said:


> Bass if you can swim 50 feet across the boat ramp on a tube or any kind of floatation device from the boat ramp on to the west bank than the bank is all yours for the taking. Yesterday at 6 o'cock I notice a lot of whites still schcool close to all along the west bank. One of the best spot to bank fish that west bank. Forget about the east bank. It is like a zoo over there. All you need is a stringer a pocket with a few pet spoon,floaty,your rod and its game on till you get your limits. Hope that helps. The current is almost nothing right there at the west bank. Swimming is a great way to cool down and catch fish at the same time. You dont need a boat. I my self do it all the time swimming across and fishing the west bank. I leave the boat at storage and not bring it. Fast in and out catch and go home. Can't beat that!!!!


Thanks Bruce for the helpful info, I appreciate it. My buddy and I are about to head that way and give it a shot. Hopefully Yall haven't caught all the fish! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

That was 2cool that you took those two guys back out and put them on stripers. Your the man! I got to bed at 9:20 PM after going to Harbor Hospice to help volunteer and do some painting we got the job done. The long day was worth all the work and fun fishing. God bless.


----------

